# Uprooted Seedling…



## LilDad (May 16, 2022)

My son dug up one of my seedlings with a trowel.  Life is pain.  It was only outside of its home for a few seconds.

The stem was perfectly in tact and I packed it back into the soil and watered it again.  I don’t have any expectation that it’ll survive.  I’ll be watching it closely the next few days to see if the leaves are changing colors.  It was about a week old.  Thoughts?


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Did he get the root inside the dirt?
If so I says it will be fine, if he chopped any root off it will still grow maybe not as strong


----------



## LilDad (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Did he get the root inside the dirt?
> If so I says it will be fine, if he chopped any root off it will still grow maybe not as strong



I couldn’t tell about the root.  The bottom of the stem was white and looked in tact.  It was a few days old, so I doubt the roots were substantive.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

Its a weed and if he got the root it will grow 
Just do not drown in in wet muddy soil.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 16, 2022)

It's a weed. They are harder to kill than ya think. If it makes it, great. If it doesn't, they're making millions of seeds every day.


----------



## RosterMan (May 16, 2022)

As long as it was not an auto seed


----------



## LilDad (May 16, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> As long as it was not an auto seed



It was.  Are they more sensitive in seedling stage?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 16, 2022)

I yanked up a couple of seedlings a few months ago because they were twin zygotes(yanked the second sprouts of each twin zygote seed). Planted both in new pots and both survived and are vigorously growing now. My seeds were photos though so your results may vary…


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2022)

Autos don't like stress. My fking dog screwed a couple of my Autos up. They are still growing but nothing like they normally are.


----------



## LilDad (May 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Autos don't like stress. My fking dog screwed a couple of my Autos up. They are still growing but nothing like they normally are.



If they don’t like stress, this girl has been through hell and back.  I may just let her go off to greener pastures and take the L.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Sorry my friend. That sucks but happens to all of us.


----------



## LilDad (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry my friend. That sucks but happens to all of us.



This is my first go-around, so I think I’ll just need to get used to stuff like this.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

It's a weed. Normally they are just fine but Autos are a different breed. I love growing Autos though. Can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Kindbud (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's a weed. Normally they are just fine but Autos are a different breed. I love growing Autos though. Can be a lot of fun.


Autos are neat a step in the right direction for the  seasonal marijuana plant that's like a  rose bush and flowers every year that's my dream but I've never really liked the Autos just for the fact of that stunning them or stressing them it's game over no coming back and they arnt as potent but they have there niche like the multiple harvest in a summer but  a single photo strain give the time of both sets of Autos will be 10+ foot monsters so idk I never got into liking them but time to get up done eating transplanting time


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2022)

Actually I've had very little problems with Autos unless they were just bad seeds or something happened, like my fking dog chewing them up.


----------



## RosterMan (May 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Actually I've had very little problems with Autos unless they were just bad seeds or something happened, like my fking dog chewing them up.


I have seen them transplanted successfully as long as a good root ball with dirt was placed into a soil ready larger pot.
@Carty would be best to narrow it down.


----------



## LilDad (Jun 9, 2022)

Update:

Dead the next day. Womp.
Planted another Skunk Auto in its stead!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 9, 2022)




----------

